# Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM on Sony A7Rm2



## Neutral (Nov 20, 2015)

Bought recently latest Metabones IV adaptor to use instead of Metabones III then upgraded it to the latest 0.46 firmware dated November 10. 

Tried to use it with Canon EF 100-400 m2 on Sony a7Rm2 and was surprised how well all works together using both single shot AF as well as continuous AF both at 100mm and 400mm.
Focus speed , precision and image quality are amazing. 
This was good surprise to me. Old 100-400m1 was not usable with Metabones III adaptor, m2 with was bough recently as well also did not work well with Metabone III, so I decided to get Metabones IV to get better performance of my Canon lenses on A7Rm2
Here are some shots - full frame and 100% crops to see details.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 20, 2015)

I think that tracking is the weak point. Still photos seem to work fairly well.

There is still the warning on the Lens Rentals site that the adapter randomly locks up the Sony cameras, so for money shots, its a risk and could cost a lot in lost opportunities.


----------



## candc (Nov 20, 2015)

shots look good. might not be the best combo for everyone but it sounds like it works well and is good for you.

more options=better


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Neutral


----------



## 3kramd5 (Nov 24, 2015)

Neutral said:


> Bought recently latest Metabones IV adaptor to use instead of Metabones III then upgraded it to the latest 0.46 firmware dated November 10.



Nice! I will have to update and give it a try. So far I've had bad luck and worse luck with any tele glass.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I think that tracking is the weak point.



With adapted lenses, sure. With e-mount AF lenses, tracking is like voodoo. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There is still the warning on the Lens Rentals site that the adapter randomly locks up the Sony cameras, so for money shots, its a risk and could cost a lot in lost opportunities.



I can confirm this behavior. For critical shots, I've not been using adapted lenses (or the A7R2 at all).


----------



## msm (Nov 24, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > There is still the warning on the Lens Rentals site that the adapter randomly locks up the Sony cameras, so for money shots, its a risk and could cost a lot in lost opportunities.
> ...



Stability and AF performance both seem highly dependent on version of firmware. The 0.46 for A7RII makes a big difference, all my Canon lenses now focus fast and accurately except the old 100/2 which still seems a bit unstable.


----------



## Neutral (Nov 24, 2015)

msm said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Yes, now there is no issues with AF speed and AF precision when using Canon lenses on A7r2 using Metabones IV adaptor.
The one thing to remember though is that on sensor PDAF autofocus has problems focusing from total defocus especially when using long tele lenses which is not an issue for DSLRs AF. So it is better to pre-focus manually (that something is slightly visible) and then AF will complete the process with extremely high precision. For normal zoom lenses e.g. 24-70 F/2.8L m2 AF works well from any point.
Here is example of continuous focus (AF-C) tracking moving object at tele end (400mm) and providing 100% AF precision. Full frame and 100% crop.


----------

